# Manufacturing your own heat exchangers



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So I had this crazy thought. Why spend 10 grand on a replacement heat exchanger if I can make one and get it certified for less?

I'm talking about finned tube heat exchangers for hydronic boilers.

Seams like viable way to make more on each job.

Thoughts?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Protech said:


> So I had this crazy thought. Why spend 10 grand on a replacement heat exchanger if I can make one and get it certified for less?
> 
> I'm talking about finned tube heat exchangers for hydronic boilers.
> 
> ...


 Where the hell have you been???


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Racing superbikes and otherwise goofing off :laughing:


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

I was under the impression copper was less effective compared to stainless steel when used as a heat ex changer.. but obviously much harder to fabricate for a regular plumber .I'd also imagine you'd be required to use K copper and Braze it at a minimum but it really depends on what you specifically need it for and the local authorities.

I have heard of some guys doing similar to this, saving upwards of 90% on the cost, but are more basic in design, have a look see


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKrPT0_vSug

let me know how if it works for you. I have made manifolds from crimp pex, to wirsbo adaptors after i saw the ridiculous prices for copper wirsbo headers


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

SSP said:


> I was under the impression copper was less effective compared to stainless steel when used as a heat ex changer.. but obviously much harder to fabricate for a regular plumber .I'd also imagine you'd be required to use K copper and Braze it at a minimum but it really depends on what you specifically need it for and the local authorities.
> 
> I have heard of some guys doing similar to this, saving upwards of 90% on the cost, but are more basic in design, have a look see
> 
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of unbrazing the finned copper runner tubes from the iron headers and purchasing new finned copper tubes. Cut tubes to length. Braze them in. Bam! Heat exchanger good as new for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Give me a shout on Skype Ken...
I worked in a tube fabrication shop for a while and know a little bit... :laughing:
We're due to talk anyway....


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

There are companies that sell the tubes cut to spec. You just tell them what size heater and who the manufacturer is. Removing old tubes and rolling the new ones can be time consuming but it's no where near what it costs to purchase a new one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Burner tech said:


> There are companies that sell the tubes cut to spec. You just tell them what size heater and who the manufacturer is. Removing old tubes and rolling the new ones can be time consuming but it's no where near what it costs to purchase a new one.


Where do you get the roller?


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

Look online they are easy to find. Boiler tube roller/expanded will get you plenty of results. P.M. Feel free to message me if you have any questions.


----------

